# Woodworkers Guild of America?/ Woodsmith!



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi, anybody else get a DVD and sales package from these Clowns? Woodworkers Guild of America
In the package it says if I DONT want to join (or buy) send the DVD back, if You do keep it and you will (join / buy)!! What kind of hokey pokey marketing is that!
Now I watched about 1 Min of it and the guy was marking a sheet of ply to cut, he said, see that v shape I marked, that means the point of the v is where to cut! Don't think I could have set through the whole thing.

I did have my Father in law give me his bookcase full of His Woodsmith and Shop Notes collection, now there is a quality Magazine!! no Ad's, great projects and articles, I am considering a subscription.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I got this about 8 months ago. They're still asking for their DVD back. I still haven't watched it. They can pound sand!!!!


----------



## Praki (Jun 17, 2007)

I got it a few months ago and promptly returned it without watching it. Now, I have received one more with the usual threat that I will be automatically subscribed if I don't return it.

This is utterly ridiculous that they spam me for the second time. I wish there is something we can do send a clear and firm message to these marketing ploys.


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

hmm, the one I received says right in the standard print

*"Because you didn't ask for this special DVD, you're under no obligation to do anything and could consider it a free gift, ...."*

Seemed pretty fair to me, if you watch it and like it they'd like you to subscribe and pay them. If you dont want it they'd like you to return it postage paid by them. If you keep it, throw it away, give it to your buddy, it looks like you're under no obligation to do anything and could consider it a free gift.

Seems like it couldn't get much fairer than that. I did watch it and thought for the $13 they're asking it wouldn't be so bad, I've paid much more for much worse.

Where I balked is that if you do subscribe they will send you *"the newest DVDs"*, *"every 2-3 months"*, for the *"regular price plus shipping and handling"*. What does that mean? I went to the web site and looked around. I didn't see a list of future titles and no indication of what the "regular price" might be.

$13 for a three hour'ish video is a bargain. "regular price plus shipping" for "the newest DVD" is a bit too nebulous for me. If they were a little more up front with the cost and had some titles in the pipe I might be more interested.

It definitely is a beginners video but I thought it was well produced and pretty easy to sit through. Not too preachy, not too loud, moved at a reasonable pace, had a few interesting tidbits. On the whole pretty good for $13 (but maybe not for the "regular price plus shipping").


----------



## StevenAntonucci (Aug 14, 2007)

Haven't seen it (or even heard of it), but by US postal law, if they mailed it to you, then it's yours to keep. They know that, and they also know that they can't collect from you if you decide to keep it.

I might just be so lucky some day…


----------



## dairygoat (Dec 17, 2013)

Well I'm glad somebody was able to get the DVD to work. The first one they sent would not work so I got my wife to call them and complain. Today I got a new one from them and it didn't work either.

What kind of magic do you need to work on these things to get them to work?


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

I got one of those sometime back. Broke it into many small sharp pieces. I mailed it back with a note telling them where to put it. I haven't recieved anything else from them. I wonder why?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

This is the one sent to me. Some good stuff on it. Not once was I asked to pay for it. I was tempted to join but Youtube is free.


----------



## dairygoat (Dec 17, 2013)

Can some body help me out ? I can't get mine to run. When I look at the root of the DVD there are no files only two folders (ALDIOTS which is empty) and (VIDEOTS). This is the second DVD that I have tried.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

I cannot say for this particular DVD because I am in Canada. AUDIOTS should be empty, VIDEOTS should contain file. I have no idea which format they use for their video file but you should be able to just double click the video file (the large one) with VLC and it will play it.
good luck


----------

